# Conte ha chiuso (quasi) tutta l'Italia. Aperti solo prime necessità.



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.

Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).

*La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2020)

*Conte: "Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

Quali sono i negozi di prima necessità?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità, farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini.


Siamo in guerra, maledetti tutti quello che hanno permesso la nascita di questo virus e la sua diffusione.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità, farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).



.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quali sono i negozi di prima necessità?



Alimentari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità, farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).



Arcuri commissario, no comment...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arcuri commissario, no comment...



Ma chi è questo? Da dove è uscito?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità, farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).



Il supercommissario commercialista.

Maledetto incapace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alimentari



Ok, quindi un fornaio in teoria può rimanere aperto


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arcuri commissario, no comment...


Lo conosci? Io ho pensato subito a Manuela Arcuri  (so che non si dovrebbe ridere in certi casi, ma è l'unica Arcuri che so).


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità, farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).



Non vedo l'ora che finisca.

Ovviamente perché ne usciremo fuori.

Ma soprattutto per vedere che succede dopo, potenzialmente qui ci sono le premesse per cambiare totalmente la faccia del paese, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Ma il senso di lasciare le poste aperte qual'è?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di lasciare le poste aperte qual'è?



Bollette e pacchi immagino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo conosci? Io ho pensato subito a Manuela Arcuri  (so che non si dovrebbe ridere in certi casi, ma è l'unica Arcuri che so).



No, magari è un fenomeno, ma visto il suo curriculum non capisco che diamine c'entri con l'emergenza negli ospedali... lo stesso Conte dice che dovrà rafforzare le strutture ospedaliere e impedire il collasso sanitario...


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bollette e pacchi immagino



Utilissimo, i postini devono sfidare il virus perché sono eroi?


----------



## danjr (11 Marzo 2020)

Ma in tutto questo.. siamo ancora porto sicuro?


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin,tutti i negozi non le aziende.
le aziende che possono fare telelavoro bene,le altre continuano ma devono rispettare regole sanitarie.
dal titolo sembra che chiudono tutto veramente

in pratica ogni tre giorni prende un provvedimento più grave del precedente


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quali sono i negozi di prima necessità?



I supermercati


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

Bene. Più di così non si può fare. Ora bisogna solo concentrarsi al 100% per supportare il SSN e aspettare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, magari è un fenomeno, ma visto il suo curriculum non capisco che diamine c'entri con l'emergenza negli ospedali... lo stesso Conte dice che dovrà rafforzare le strutture ospedaliere e impedire il collasso sanitario...



Dipende.. Attenzione che anche j megaospedali privati americano quasi mai sono gestiti da medici


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bene. Più di così non si può fare. Ora bisogna solo concentrarsi al 100% per supportare il SSN e aspettare.



In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di lasciare le poste aperte qual'è?



Poter ritirare la pensione o prelevare dai libretti.. Le poste sono la prima banca nazionale


----------



## Mika (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.



Ho letto che molti stabilimenti di grandi aziende stanno chiudendo autonomamente (Armani, FCA) e ho letto che anche gli agriturismi stanno chiudendo volontariamente.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.



In effetti i cambiamenti rispetto a due giorni fà sono minimi. Le attività commerciali già chiudevano visto l'assenza di clienti.. il problema sono le aziende e industrie


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.



Si cerca di tenere su la baracca in qualche modo.. Non ho capito bene come gestire in azienda le disposizioni.. Le piccole aziende non sono preparate ad attuare protocolli di sicurezza


----------



## Victorss (11 Marzo 2020)

Ho capito ma i corrieri Almeno domattina passano? Io devo finire le cose che ho da fare non possono lasciarmi così dalla sera alla mattina per Dio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> In effetti i cambiamenti rispetto a due giorni fà sono minimi. Le attività commerciali già chiudevano visto l'assenza di clienti.. il problema sono le aziende e industrie



Oddio minime.. Chiusi anche i bar adesso..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Utilissimo, i postini devono sfidare il virus perché sono eroi?



Be i postini lavorano all'aperto per il 90% del loro tempo e non sono a contatto diretto con tante persone, non mi pare rischino qualcosa. Gli addetti allo sportello se mai rischiano, ambiente chiuso e contatto con diverse persone


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2020)

Quindi ora chiudono del tutto i bar e i ristoranti ?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

*La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni. *


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).
> 
> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.


Porca vacca, io avevo capito che era una chiusura totale, ma hai ragione tu. In realtà ha "solo" chiuso i bar e i parrucchieri...

È proprio un mona. Domani sera altro decreto...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).
> 
> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi è questo? Da dove è uscito?



Da qualche mazzetta o raccomandazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Porca vacca, io avevo capito che era una chiusura totale, ma hai ragione tu. In realtà ha "solo" chiuso i bar e i parrucchieri...
> 
> È proprio un mona. Domani sera altro decreto...



E' un inetto totale, dopodomani chiuderà anche le restanti attività, lo ha fatto chiaramente intendere quando ha detto che deve attuare le misure gradualmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).
> 
> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*



Dopo aver capito bene il decreto mi sembra la montagna che ha partorito il topolino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni. *



I corrieri passano?perché aspetto un pacco da amazon


----------



## Manue (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bene. Più di così non si può fare. Ora bisogna solo concentrarsi al 100% per supportare il SSN e aspettare.



Chiudere alimentari e farmacie, 
esercito in strada che fa le consegne...esattamente come in Cina


----------



## Stex (11 Marzo 2020)

Fabbriche aperte . Non ha voluto prendersi la responsabilità di chiuderle. Pagliaccio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà si potrebbe, limitare il lavoro industriale, chiudere le aziende non necessarie.



Da quel che ho capito sarà così, ovviamente vai a capire quali ....


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Chiudere alimentari e farmacie,
> esercito in strada che fa le consegne...esattamente come in Cina



Se la situazione non migliora, a questo punto aspettiamoci gli idranti con la candeggina come prossima mossa, sempre che ce la abbiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo aver capito bene il decreto mi sembra la montagna che ha partorito il topolino.



Ragazzi cerchiamo di capire, non vogliono chiudere le aziende xke se non lavora più nessuno va in cul0 tutto.. E cmq Co sto decreto non possono lavorare almeno il 50% degli italiani


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se la situazione non migliora, a questo punto aspettiamoci gli idranti con la candeggina come prossima mossa, sempre che ce la abbiamo.



Onestamente io lo farei fin da ora, male non farebbe comunque


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Arcuri sarebbe un parente di Manuela?


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Marzo 2020)

Si sono dimenticati gli uffici pubblici. Quelli non sono fonte di contagio? E le scadenze fiscali come mai non le hanno sospese in via generale? Cosa credono, che tra due mesi l'Agenzia delle Entrate potrà ricominciare a mandare verifiche e accertamenti come se nulla fosse? Cercano le rivolte?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se la situazione non migliora, a questo punto aspettiamoci gli idranti con la candeggina come prossima mossa, sempre che ce la abbiamo.



A Padova è previsto che inizino a passare i mezzi x sanificare strade e marciapiedi


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).
> 
> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*


Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte che significa? Ci lavorano i robot?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

> Ho la sensazione, che non verrà chiuso niente.
> 
> Solo piccoli negozi e centri commerciali.
> 
> Le unità produttive devono continuare a produrre, chi fa Pil resta aperto



Mi autocito, lo scrivevo nel primo pomeriggio 

Praticamente nella zona piu colpita, la Lombardia, non si farà nulla.
Milioni di persone impegnate nell' industria come me continueranno a produrre e lavorare. 

Quanto vorrei essere uno di quelli sul divano con i vip a combattere il virus a colpi di hashtags.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Si sono dimenticati gli uffici pubblici. Quelli non sono fonte di contagio? E le scadenze fiscali come mai non le hanno sospese in via generale? Cosa credono, che tra due mesi l'Agenzia delle Entrate potrà ricominciare a mandare verifiche e accertamenti come se nulla fosse? Cercano le rivolte?



L'erba cattiva non muore mai, vedrai che troveranno qualcuno da rovinare anche in questi giorni


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2020)

Penso che manco durante la seconda guerra mondiale vennero presi questi provvedimenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Si sono dimenticati gli uffici pubblici. Quelli non sono fonte di contagio? E le scadenze fiscali come mai non le hanno sospese in via generale? Cosa credono, che tra due mesi l'Agenzia delle Entrate potrà ricominciare a mandare verifiche e accertamenti come se nulla fosse? Cercano le rivolte?



Mio padre lavora al TAR, che deve fare? Per forza sprecare le ferie perché non vogliono chiudere? A cosa serve resti aperto il tribunale amministrativo, hanno anche sospeso tutte le udienze.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oddio minime.. Chiusi anche i bar adesso..


Fortunatamente.. anche se già qui dalle mie aperti (Lombardia) erano deserti (e molti già chiusi)


----------



## Mika (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cerchiamo di capire, non vogliono chiudere le aziende xke se non lavora più nessuno va in cul0 tutto.. E cmq Co sto decreto non possono lavorare almeno il 50% degli italiani



Non siamo la Cina, non possiamo permetterci di chiudere le fabbriche, loro hanno chiuso una regione ma la CINA a un PIL che noi nemmeno ci sogniamo. Già questa chiusura è un salasso. Dobbiamo pensare a quanti aziende del settore turismo andranno sul lastrico, tutti, le aziende di ristorazione, se i Ristoranti chiudono anche i fornitori non hanno richieste. Si pensi al Take-away, le pizzerie... in un paese dove in primavera inizia il turismo questo è un salasso. Chiusi i musei per esempio...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da qualche mazzetta o raccomandazione




Questo qua dal 2007 è alla guida di Invitalia, un organo del MISE che dovrebbe risolvere le crisi industriali. Inutile dire che in 12 anni ne ha risolte nessuna, specie quelle più importanti.

Insomma un boiardo di stato con uno stipendio quasi milionario per non fare nulla.

Perfino nelle emergenze invece della competenza si ricorre agli amici degli amici. Pazzesco. 

Questo qua per 12 anni non ha fatto un ***.zo, ed ora questo somaro dovrebbe risolvere la più grande emergenza del dopo guerra. Allucinante.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A Padova è previsto che inizino a passare i mezzi x sanificare strade e marciapiedi



Bene. Un po' tardivo, ma bene.

Inutile desistere, ormai siamo in guerra e dobbiamo dare il 110%, facendo tutto il possibile. Poi dopo faremo i conti.

Più in generale, per il decreto, credo che adesso abbiano dato un'accettata nel mezzo. Nei prossimi giorni forse cercheranno di affinare, almeno spero. Dovranno cercare di tenere aperto alcune attività per quanto possibile, compatibilmente con le necessità di addormentare la nazione -- ma senza correre rischi inutili. 

Onestamente, non è facile.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi autocito, lo scrivevo nel primo pomeriggio
> 
> Praticamente nella zona piu colpita, la Lombardia, non si farà nulla.
> Milioni di persone impegnate nell' industria come me continueranno a produrre e lavorare.
> ...



Sono nella tua stessa condizione ma non mi lamento perchè vorrei stare sul divano come i vip a non fare una benamata, perchè a me piace il mio lavoro. Sinceramente però non mi sento neanche l'eroe che si deve esporre per portare uno stipendietto a casa (per i soliti discorsi che, noi comuni mortali, ci campiamo a malapena) che in questo periodo potrebbe servirmi per le "medicine"...


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo la Cina, non possiamo permetterci di chiudere le fabbriche, loro hanno chiuso una regione ma la CINA a un PIL che noi nemmeno ci sogniamo. Già questa chiusura è un salasso. Dobbiamo pensare a quanti aziende del settore turismo andranno sul lastrico, tutti,* le aziende di ristorazione, se i Ristoranti chiudono anche i fornitori non hanno richieste*. Si pensi al Take-away, le pizzerie... in un paese dove in primavera inizia il turismo questo è un salasso. Chiusi i musei per esempio...



Infatti da lunedi ho chiuso e sto girando tra commercialista e banca per fare prestiti perchè intanto per sto mese le spese vanno pagate, gli stipendi pure (giustamente). Se non ci fanno riaprire ad aprile è la fine, già adesso è da lacrime... cerchiamo di essere positivi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo qua dal 2007 è alla guida di Invitalia, un organo del MISE che dovrebbe risolvere le crisi industriali. Inutile dire che in 12 anni ne ha risolte nessuna, specie quelle più importanti.
> 
> Insomma un boiardo di stato con uno stipendio quasi milionario per non fare nulla.
> 
> ...



Ecco, il solito magna magna, non sapevo chi fosse, ma l'intuito non ha sbagliato neanche stavolta, con questo governo a pensar male non si sbaglia mai


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mio padre lavora al TAR, che deve fare? Per forza sprecare le ferie perché non vogliono chiudere? A cosa serve resti aperto il tribunale amministrativo, hanno anche sospeso tutte le udienze.



Sta cosa è totalmente insensata, se le udienze son tutte sospese perchè rischiare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa è totalmente insensata, se le udienze son tutte sospese perchè rischiare?



Ha fatto domanda per lo smart working e gli è stata negata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo la Cina, non possiamo permetterci di chiudere le fabbriche, loro hanno chiuso una regione ma la CINA a un PIL che noi nemmeno ci sogniamo. Già questa chiusura è un salasso. Dobbiamo pensare a quanti aziende del settore turismo andranno sul lastrico, tutti, le aziende di ristorazione, se i Ristoranti chiudono anche i fornitori non hanno richieste. Si pensi al Take-away, le pizzerie... in un paese dove in primavera inizia il turismo questo è un salasso. Chiusi i musei per esempio...



Domani io dovrò andare a lavoro, non mi lamento xke cerchiamo di tenere in piedi la ditta che è il nostro reddito.. Xo la paura c'è e soprattutto stanno cambiando i rapporti umani.. Ti senti in colpa se hai un colpo di tosse.. Guardi gli altri e temi che magari ci si stia trasmettendo qualcosa..io spero solo che chi da domani non deve o non può lavorare la smetta di andare in giro.. State a casa voi che potete


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non siamo la Cina, non possiamo permetterci di chiudere le fabbriche, loro hanno chiuso una regione ma la CINA a un PIL che noi nemmeno ci sogniamo. Già questa chiusura è un salasso. Dobbiamo pensare a quanti aziende del settore turismo andranno sul lastrico, tutti, le aziende di ristorazione, se i Ristoranti chiudono anche i fornitori non hanno richieste. Si pensi al Take-away, le pizzerie... in un paese dove in primavera inizia il turismo questo è un salasso. Chiusi i musei per esempio...



Ma concordi almeno sul fatto che qualsiasi misura estrema porterebbe prima alla rinascita del turismo?

Prima passa l emergenza, prima tornano i turisti.

Cosa mi sfugge visto che spesso leggo il contrario?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma concordi almeno sul fatto che qualsiasi misura estrema porterebbe prima alla rinascita del turismo?
> 
> Prima passa l emergenza, prima tornano i turisti.
> 
> Cosa mi sfugge visto che spesso leggo il contrario?



Che poi il settore turistico rappresenta una fetta enorme del nostro PIL.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2020)

Situazione di guerra in pratica...


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha fatto domanda per lo smart working e gli è stata negata.



inconcepibile, davvero senza senso, proprio loro che possono farlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> inconcepibile, davvero senza senso, proprio loro che possono farlo



Infatti io non ho veramente parole.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Domani io dovrò andare a lavoro, non mi lamento xke cerchiamo di tenere in piedi la ditta che è il nostro reddito.. Xo la paura c'è e soprattutto stanno cambiando i rapporti umani.. Ti senti in colpa se hai un colpo di tosse.. Guardi gli altri e temi che magari ci si stia trasmettendo qualcosa..io spero solo che chi da domani non deve o non può lavorare la smetta di andare in giro.. State a casa voi che potete



Preparati a questo clima xke durerà per altri mesi... la vivo ogni giorno la cosa che descrivi.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che poi il settore turistico rappresenta una fetta enorme del nostro PIL.



Appunto. Non capisco chi lavora nel settore turistico e non prega perché venga chiuso tutto prima di subito


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto. Non capisco chi lavora nel settore turistico e non prega perché venga chiuso tutto prima di subito



Io ho un attività ricettiva, siamo senza alcuna prenotazione da qui a Giugno, tutto cancellato. Sto pregando Dio affinché chiudano tutto, così da poter risolvere il problema il prima possibile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Infatti io non ho veramente parole.



Ma una motivazione gli è stata data? per rifiutare almeno una spiegazione valida devono darla


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto. Non capisco chi lavora nel settore turistico e non prega perché venga chiuso tutto prima di subito


Ma guarda che il settore turistico ha già chiuso tutto da giorni. Semplicemente sono state cancellate tutte le prenotazioni.


----------



## Mika (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma concordi almeno sul fatto che qualsiasi misura estrema porterebbe prima alla rinascita del turismo?
> 
> Prima passa l emergenza, prima tornano i turisti.
> 
> Cosa mi sfugge visto che spesso leggo il contrario?



Che se un paese va in pesante recessione poi ci vorrebbe un piano Marshall e noi tra le economie della UE siamo la più debole. A livello economico magari è un anno? Due? Ma a livello umano? Un tasso di disoccupazione altissimo, un PIL che si abbassa mostruosamente, per risollevarsi ci vorrebbe un Governo con due "Palle" tante. Perché servirebbero emendamenti ad HOC per la ripresa e per non diventare la "Grecia" d'Europa dove avere debiti con tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, non bisogna chiudere veramente TUTTO.

Le centrali elettriche devono stare aperte, così come i supermercati e i generi di prima necessità. Le centrali per le telecomunicazioni, rifornimento carburante, assistenza tecnica per guasti ad apparati ... è un gioco a incastro ... per questo ci vuole COMPETENZA. Se chiudi l'attività sbagliata rischi di paralizzare tutto a valle e gettare il paese nel caos... speriamo bene e incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma una motivazione gli è stata data? per rifiutare almeno una spiegazione valida devono darla



Nessuna motivazione, ha solo ricevuto via mail la risposta negativa.


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un inetto totale, dopodomani chiuderà anche le restanti attività, lo ha fatto chiaramente intendere quando ha detto che deve attuare le misure gradualmente.



evidentemente gli piace stare sempre due passi -ad essere buoni- indietro


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessuna motivazione, ha solo ricevuto via mail la risposta negativa.



Non ho parole davvero, ora non sono esperto ma non ci trovo nessuna logica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Preparati a questo clima xke durerà per altri mesi... la vivo ogni giorno la cosa che descrivi.



Ormai anche tra le mura domestiche..


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Ho sentito che i tabaccai e le edicole restano aperte perché essenziali, ma è vero? Ma che porcata è?


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Fabbriche aperte . Non ha voluto prendersi la responsabilità di chiuderle. Pagliaccio.



anche tutte le attività svolte da professionisti: avvocati, notai, commercialisti, consulenti vari ecc restano aperte.
Ed a rigore il 23 marzo riaprono i Tribunali.

Ma cavolo è pure avvocato e non solo non sa prendere decisioni, ma non sa scrivere neanche una legge


----------



## markjordan (11 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Chiudere alimentari e farmacie,
> esercito in strada che fa le consegne...esattamente come in Cina


non siamo l'hubei con la cina immensa che supporta , non e' praticabile


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non bisogna chiudere veramente TUTTO.
> 
> Le centrali elettriche devono stare aperte, così come i supermercati e i generi di prima necessità. Le centrali per le telecomunicazioni, rifornimento carburante, assistenza tecnica per guasti ad apparati ... è un gioco a incastro ... per questo ci vuole COMPETENZA. Se chiudi l'attività sbagliata rischi di paralizzare tutto a valle e gettare il paese nel caos... speriamo bene e incrociamo le dita.


Ma chi ha mai parlato di chiudere i supermercati o le centrali elettriche? 

Qui si parla di fabbriche. Tipo Fiat. O fabbriche di ceramiche. Insomma, roba non essenziale.


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che i tabaccai e le edicole restano aperte perché essenziali, ma è vero? Ma che porcata è?



sì l'ho sentito pure io.
Chiudono solo i bar, ristoranti, discoteche e simili.
Per i negozi di abbigliamento, informatica ecc. (bisogna vedere come scrivono il decreto).
Se lasciano aperti gli ipermercati -come sembra al 90%- questi potranno vendere i prodotti non alimentari senza avere alcun tipo di concorrenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che i tabaccai e le edicole restano aperte perché essenziali, ma è vero? Ma che porcata è?



Eh, non rinunciano ai soldi del tabacco, piuttosto chiudono le farmacie. Le edicole, penso su pressione delle case editrici, per me potevano chiudere entrambi, tanto per quello che scrivono i giornali.


----------



## Mika (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho sentito che i tabaccai e le edicole restano aperte perché essenziali, ma è vero? Ma che porcata è?



Io le avrei chiuse le edicole ma penso che non volevano mandare a fallimento i giornali di carta stampata. Se chiudi le edicole i quotidiani non possono essere venduti. Ma li avrei chiusi... vabbè che da me in provincia di Milano le edicole si sono chiuse da sole da una settimana...


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, non rinunciano ai soldi del tabacco, piuttosto chiudono le farmacie. Le edicole, penso su pressione delle case editrici, per me potevano chiudere entrambi, tanto per quello che scrivono i giornali.



considera la carta stampata essenziale, anche se possono vendere via internet.
Se non ho capito male i pub e ristoranti potranno comunque funzionare se trovano qualcuno che effettua le consegne a domicilio.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha mai parlato di chiudere i supermercati o le centrali elettriche?
> 
> Qui si parla di fabbriche. Tipo Fiat. O fabbriche di ceramiche. Insomma, roba non essenziale.



Eh sì, lo so che ho detto una minchiata, grazie. Ma codeste non si autosostengono da sole. Già adesso, se capita un guasto, chiamano magari una azienda esterna, che ha bisogno di materiale, quindi è necessario che sia attivo il magazzino, etc etc etc ... Credo non sia difficile arrivare a settori che sembrerebbero banali da chiudere sul momento. Chiaro che della Fiat se ne può fare a meno, così come del negozio di abbigliamento, purtroppo per loro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sì l'ho sentito pure io.
> Chiudono solo i bar, ristoranti, discoteche e simili.
> Per i negozi di abbigliamento, informatica ecc. (bisogna vedere come scrivono il decreto).
> Se lasciano aperti gli ipermercati -come sembra al 90%- questi potranno vendere i prodotti non alimentari senza avere alcun tipo di concorrenza.



Teoricamente informatica solo per assistenza, sugli ipermercati credo saranno solo quelli che vendono alimenti, sennò non avrebbe senso. Vado a intuito eh, come al solito non è chiaro metà di quello che dice


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Giuseppe Conte, siamo il paese colpito più duramente in Europa ma siamo quelli che stanno reagendo con più forza. E gli altri poi ci guarderanno con ammirazione. E' una battaglia che riguarda la salute e anche l'economia dei cittadini. Ho fatto un patto con la mia coscienza. Al primo posto c'è la salute degli italiani. Vi ho chiesto di restare a casa, la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto in modo straordinario. Ma non era l'ultimo passo. Siamo consapevoli che in un paese grande bisogna procedere gradualmente anche per predisporre i cambiamenti richiesti. Abbiamo deciso per l'attività di tutte le attività tranne i negozi di prima necessità (alimentari), farmacie e parafarmacie. Le industrie e le fabbriche resteranno aperte, ma devono proteggere la salute dei cittadini. Saranno garantiti i trasporti. Per aspettare i primi resoconti positivi, dobbiamo aspettare due settimane.
> 
> Nominato come Supercommissario Arcuri di Invitalia (laureato in economia e commercio...).
> 
> *La chiusura (quasi) totale durerà 15 giorni.*



Pare che la chiusura sia fino al 3 aprile.
No 25 marzo 14 giorni esatti.
Speriamo basti.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2020)

Piccolo OT: Rugani positivo al coronavirus.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che il settore turistico ha già chiuso tutto da giorni. Semplicemente sono state cancellate tutte le prenotazioni.



Ma lo vogliamo far riprendere o no sto settore turistico?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ho un attività ricettiva, siamo senza alcuna prenotazione da qui a Giugno, tutto cancellato. Sto pregando Dio affinché chiudano tutto, così da poter risolvere il problema il prima possibile.



A me pare ovvio, boh. Mi sfuggirà qualcosa visto che altri continuano a dire che non è come penso io.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> considera la carta stampata essenziale, anche se possono vendere via internet.
> *Se non ho capito male i pub e ristoranti potranno comunque funzionare se trovano qualcuno che effettua le consegne a domicilio*.



Devo dire che ieri la pizzeria da asporto nel mio paese era aperta, loro lavorano sopratutto con le consegne, potresti aver ragione, ma ovviamente non è chiara la cosa


----------



## Manue (11 Marzo 2020)

Raga,
ma rimane tutto aperto... 

Domani leggete l’alleato 1 del decreto legge che pubblicano stanotte...


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me pare ovvio, boh. Mi sfuggirà qualcosa visto che altri continuano a dire che non è come penso io.



Vado ad intuito.

Se chiudiamo tutto potrà ripartire il turismo interno.
Quello estero non credo, per il semplice motivo che saremo noi a blindare i confine per evitare che un turista straniero possa innescare nuovamente il virus.
Sta storia finirà solo con una cura o un vaccino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Raga,
> ma rimane tutto aperto...
> 
> Domani leggete l’alleato 1 del decreto legge che pubblicano stanotte...



eh??


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] qua serve un nuovo topic con un nuovo titolo.

Il mona ha praticamente chiuso bar e parrucchieri, il resto è tutto aperto. 

Incredibile. Questi restano tutti aperti


----------



## Swaitak (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] qua serve un nuovo topic con un nuovo titolo.
> 
> Il mona ha praticamente chiuso bar e parrucchieri, il resto è tutto aperto.
> 
> Incredibile. Questi restano tutti aperti



posso chiederti la fonte di questa tabella?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] qua serve un nuovo topic con un nuovo titolo.
> 
> Il mona ha praticamente chiuso bar e parrucchieri, il resto è tutto aperto.
> 
> Incredibile. Questi restano tutti aperti



Ma sono imbecilli totali?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] qua serve un nuovo topic con un nuovo titolo.
> 
> Il mona ha praticamente chiuso bar e parrucchieri, il resto è tutto aperto.
> 
> Incredibile. Questi restano tutti aperti



Ecco, per continuare il discorso di prima, di questi eliminerei, così a prima vista, "giornali e periodici", e il "commercio di piccoli animali domestici", che non ho ben chiaro. Il resto, volente o nolente, può essere necessario per far andare avanti indirettamente altre attività primarie.


----------



## Solo (11 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> posso chiederti la fonte di questa tabella?


È un copia incolla dell'allegato 1 del decreto appena firmato da Conte. Trovi il testo anche sul sito di Repubblica.


----------

